# FreeBSD 8.1 - Port: munin-main



## puzor (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey,

i have a new freebsd 8.1 server and i want install monitoring tool munin.

i find this site http://www.freebsdmadeeasy.com/tutorials/web-server/monitoring-with-munin.php and try the installation. i installed the munin-node

`# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/munin-node`
`# make install distclean`

but there are no ports at


```
# cd /usr/ports/www/munin-main
make install distclean
```

now, i am confuse.. where is the port? i don't find that port under 
	
	



```
/usr/ports
```
 

thanks for help :stud

greets


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2010)

It's an old (3+ years) howto.

The ports are currently:
sysutils/munin-common
sysutils/munin-master
sysutils/munin-node


----------



## puzor (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

